# choke tube



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

I am using a modified choke tube and i am just wondering if i should try different one or stick with that? I also have a full and improved cylinder. Any suggestions would help! im shooting 2 3/4 number 2 with the 1550 fps.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I use a mod with 3" 1 and 2. I was using a full, switched to mod. Glad I did


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

ok thanks! i am just trying to figure out what people are using and what they would reccomend. i will stick with the mod unless told to try something else!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you will get alot of opinions. the best advice I can give is pattern your gun with differnt chokes and different shells. brand, shot size, drams, and guns will shoot differently. ou will get some replies that will tell you to buy the expensive chokes.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

IMO i dont think you need to pattern your gun unless you wanna go through the money of buying all different shells and different chokes. If you are on target now dont worry about changing. Do it the old school way use whatever shells you have, those old boys never seemed to have a problem doin that and stickin with whatever choke they have in their guns. Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> you will get some replies that will tell you to buy the expensive chokes.


Worth it..


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

don't doubt they are worth it. Never said anything against them. Just making a point that he will all different opinions


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

im just trying to get some ideas i like to switch it up and ive been using a modified just see what other people like and what works better. there is always something better out there. i dont have a problem dropping them now.. just want to change things up and try different things. :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

never know if you can get better if you don't experiment.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I would say its all in what u want, and how much you want to spend.I shoot a mod out of my SBE 2 on geese with BB and 2s in 3.5". I kill plenty of geese and dont miss ofter. But I am considering getting a drake killer choke soon just for something to try. Im going to wait till the season is over though.

I do believe though that once the season starts....shoot what u got. If I get free ammo from nonres leavin it behind....I am darn sure gonna use it. Good luck and play with it during the off season. Gives ya something to do waterfowl oriented.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Unless stamped on the tube "lead shot only" (factory full) or if you buy a custom choke tube designed to shoot steel in a tighter constriction modified is "full steel" Larger steel shot size like BB on up mod (full choke steel) /lite-mod or I/C chokes are recommended with exception to shooting hevi shot ammo/or hevi metal,then you can tighten up your chokes.

As stated above,no matter what brand ammo you shoot its best to pattern your gun/shotshells to see whats up.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Expensive chokes may or may not improve your patterns. Every gun is different. One thing to keep in mind is that extended chokes generally have a longer area in which to taper the choke which generally improves performance. I have gotten significant improvement in 2 guns just by switching to the Carlson extended chokes. Also compare constriction numbers when buying chokes I have seen standard full chokes listed as .695, .700, .705 and .710. My point being one makers .710 is listed as a full choke while the next makers is listed as an IM or even M. Some manufacturers don't even list the constriction (geneally the high priced ones). They just try to pull the wool over our eyes by calling them extended, long or midrange . I guess maybe that way we can't compare the cheaper and probably just as good chokes to theirs. If I am going to use a choke with multiple types of shot I want to know what it measures cause it does make a difference when switching shot varieties.

Remember that a mod pattern has to meet same requirements whether it is shot with lead , steel.heavi shot or whatever. But to get that mod requirement from the various hardnesses of shot may require different constrictions. The reason chokes may be labeled as lead, steel or other is to let us know that the constriction of that choke is specific to that shot type.Giving us the choke size (in numbers) or restriction tells us the same thing. In other words I know how my lead load is going to pattern through a .710 choke regardles of whether it is designated as a full , improved modified or modified choke. Also note that early barrel and choke damage was not due to inadequate barrel and choke matterials but inadequate wads in early loads. Advanced wad technology has nearly eliminated those issues. I've shot many steel loads through my old 870 and "lead" chokes without damage.


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks for all the great answers this helped me out alot i am just going to wait and play with the choke tubes after waterfowl season give me something to do on the downtime. THanks again and happy hunting!! :sniper:


----------

